# T3i, MP-E65 and MT-24EX question



## EDL (Jun 14, 2013)

So, I finally got my MP-E65 lens and MT-24EX flash.  Had a little time to play this evening and was just shooting some random stuff to get the feel.  Lens handled about how I imagined it would.  No problems "finding the subject", even hand held at 5x, was able to get focus on the portion I wanted, etc, but something with the camera/flash has me a little befuddled.

I've tried various modes and settings on camera and flash but if I use anything other than auto mode on the camera, the flash fires, but the shutter stays open for like 30 seconds.  

Flash shows ETTL, balance controls for the flash heads seem to work, etc.  

Should I be shooting the flash in manual mode and shutter pri?

I've read the book on both flash and camera and apparently I'm not doing something right but dang if I can figure it out.  

(boy, that lens and flash combo is heeeaaavvvyyy).


----------



## EDL (Jun 15, 2013)

Nevermind, I figured it out...d'uuhhh.  Helps when you actually have the exgternal flash settings on in the camera.  I thought I did.  I selected it, but didn't save it.


----------

